# MSN name changing problem



## Crimson93 (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

Here's the thing, 

my mate is running on a macbook and he is facing some problems with msn.
When he logs in his name 'Stijn' is automatically changed into 'koekedoosje' wich means 'cookiebox' in dutch.
It's very annoying he says and I thought the guys from TSF could help.
details : the problem is not only on his computer, also on others and even on pc's running on windows xp/vista

tried solutions : 
a malware scan
removing MSN and reinstalling (yet this didn't work assuming msn is incredibly hard to remove on Mac)

Any idea's?

Many thanks!
Crimson


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is with the information on MSN's servers. He needs to log into his account via a web browser, and go in and change the information in his account and personal info settings.


----------



## Crimson93 (Nov 25, 2009)

sinclair_tm said:


> The problem is with the information on MSN's servers. He needs to log into his account via a web browser, and go in and change the information in his account and personal info settings.


How do you mean? like eBuddy or hotmail.com or something?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Log into your hotmail account, then in the upper right click on your name then select change name from the drop down menu. Then click on your name again and select view your account then in the left click profile details and your info will show up there.


----------

